# Anyone lose a bull???



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

So, I went up hunting yesterday in the wasatch extended area with some friends to help them fill their deer tags and while out, I ran into a dead elk that looked to have been shot a few weeks ago around the opener and never recovered. It had a definite entry wound from an arrow and had fallen up against a tree. He was pretty camouflaged against the tree. He is a very unique bull and if anyone is looking for their bull or knows of someone who shot a bull and never found it, PM me with the details and where it was shot and if it matches the description I will take you to your bull. Sorry, I didn't have my GPS for the coordinates, but I would be happy to help reunite someone with their trophy.


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

If you take a DWR retard to the site, they may let you keep the antlers if they rule out foul play.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't do it! Don't take anyone there unless they can prove they killed the bull you found...especially don't get involved with F&G on an animal with trophy potential.

I am not against the GOOD F&G guys doing their job the right way, it's just my experience that there are too many people getting into that line of work or LE in general who will scrape the bottom of the barrel just to get you for some crime, even if you can prove you didn't have anything to do with it. Then they'll plea-bargain you to take a guilty plea so you don't have to go to trial with some judge they have on retainer that'll get you anyways...

JMHO


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow T.O.U.A,

You have been watching too many Rush Limbaugh (sp) shows.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22, you just need to admit that's why you moved out of state and continue to rag on us UT boyz! Why don't you just go shoot something with your bow - or don't you get an extended hunt! jk, 

I do listen to Rush... maybe once every 3-4 months. This here is homegrown experience talking right here... don't get involved unless you have proof - nice guys finish last and cheaters do prosper! That's a fact!


----------

